# Mud n Tape



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I can mud n tape but its usually takes me 7 coats to get the finish I want, wife hired a co-worker to mud n tape(Great I hate it as well)between work and not really paying attention to what he did he was 3/4 done and had not used any drywall tape??????
So wife places a call he staes he does not use tape???? 
Cause the wife works with him we paid......Now I am trying to dig out durabond 90 and tape n mud...
Lesson on this make sure you hire aguy that knows what he is doing, ask questions inspect that persons work,I work weekends and the guy started work on weekend by the time i was able to see what was not done it was too late , I shulda grabbed a trouble light and inspected!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yikes! I have never heard of such of thing. We remodeled our basement several years ago and got 4 bids for the drywall work, everyone of them included a cost for taping. Sounds like he owes you at least a partial refund.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have done my share of dry wall work and I have always used tape. In very isolated cases when I did not use tape, it cracked in just weeks. 

BTW the fastest and best way to finish the mud is with an inline auto body sander. These sanders are pneumatic and vibrate back and forth. I can do a whole wall in 15 mins and it is straight when I'm done.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Ouch.

If it were me, since he used durabond, I probably would have left it and hoped for the best (obviously telling the Mrs. to keep extra paint on hand. Durabond is a lot stronger then the pre-mixed stuff.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

OK scrapped walls and used knife cut out dura bond first coat of mud n tape is now complete, just going to have to feather it out futher and may end up popcorning ceiling save me alot of time n aggravation......
Thanks for advice on sander I have one will give it a try


----------

